# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first planted tank (20-gallon)



## oocfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Please don't laugh...this is my first attempt at having plants in my aquarium...I'm just a beginner! Any constructive criticism or suggestions would be great!


----------

